# Looks like I need to switch from UPC :( Any advice?



## emmettu2 (21 Sep 2014)

Hey,

Just looking for some advice... I've been with UPC for 6 years. I'm moving home now in Cork and want to keep my UPC account... However, the UPC installation engineer said there was no way to install at the address without lifting up the floorboard and skirting of the new address to access the duct. Naturally, our landlord would prefer not to do that. Is there any other option?

I guess I need to switch service providers. It sounds like Sky broadband is limited (maximum 24mb?) so I need to go with Eircom. But their TV service seems limited.

Has anyone any advice on moving from UPC and maintaining high-speed unlimited broadband with a good selection of cable tv channels?

Thanks!


----------



## Leo (22 Sep 2014)

Sky only offer TV via satellite, so that's not going to work either.


----------



## Steven Barrett (22 Sep 2014)

You can choose your Sky broadband internet package (although I do not understand why someone would choose a limited package). Sky can only go as fast as the Eircom lines though, so you would want to check that out. 

Phone Eircom and find out if the new address is hooked up to eFibre yet. The distance to the exchange is another factor.


----------



## Leo (22 Sep 2014)

SBarrett said:


> (although I do not understand why someone would choose a limited package)..



Sky don't provide a limited speed service, their 'Lite' product has a 2GB monthly usage limit, but speeds, as with all providers, will be whatever the line can support.


----------

